# Insane in the Brain - A Look at Neuroshima Hex!



## Nytmare (Sep 28, 2013)

I've got the base box and the Duel expansion.  I enjoy it, and it's a good enough and fast enough game that we usually play it twice in a row whenever  it gets around to hitting the table.


----------

